# Help



## xJessie91x

My rainbow baby is 11 months old. I had 4 losses prior to her. My partner has 2 previous children 16&14 and I have a 7 year old so we decided that we were happy to stop now. But you know what life’s like! We have had a few careless moments recently and I was wondering what you guys thinks about these tests taking this PM & evening, I believe I would be due on about now. I will take another with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## Tripltemum3

can definitely see something there! Life does like to throw us in mysterious ways! 

Have you taken another yet?x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's a bfp!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Well... they're positive obviously! Congrats!


----------



## xJessie91x

This mornings test


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Congratulations! For a cheapie stick that's very strong.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## xJessie91x

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Congratulations! For a cheapie stick that's very strong.

Is it? I’m hoping it’s ok. Going to get a digital


----------



## JessaBear36

Hh9


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Gosh in my experience yes! I'm 8 weeks pregnant with my 5th- I couldn't see a line that obvious until quite a bit after missed at, maybe a week. All other tests were blazing before those sticks!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

*af


----------



## Tripltemum3

cant wait to see the digi!! xx


----------



## xJessie91x

I have a positive digi. I’m just feeling so anxious I should be about 4+4 so was hoping for 2-3


----------



## Bevziibubble

xJessie91x said:


> I have a positive digi. I’m just feeling so anxious I should be about 4+4 so was hoping for 2-3
> 
> View attachment 1097373


Congratulations!! Digis aren't very accurate on dates.


----------



## NightFlower

Congratulations


----------



## Azasha

xJessie91x said:


> I have a positive digi. I’m just feeling so anxious I should be about 4+4 so was hoping for 2-3
> 
> View attachment 1097373

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

The dates thing is a gimmick to make people buy more (I want to see the weeks change) and justify paying more (it's digital must be worth more!)- in reality, there's no way that the test is going to be accurate to the day. It will also be on the conservative side- they don't want floods of complaints from people that the weeks showed progression but then the pregnancy didn't work out or the scan showed differently- so there will be a high threshold. Don't use this to worry yourself!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations


----------



## Skye75

Congratulations!!


----------

